# Dramatic wedding pictures



## ogi (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi all
Lets post some dramatic wedding images here and get some inspiration.
I would love to see how each of you understand 'drama' and how do you represent it.
Of course - CC are wellcome


----------



## tirediron (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice image; I wish you'd cloned out the cobra head upper left.


----------



## happasmith (Feb 26, 2018)

I guess this is dramatic because commonly, wedding pics are all happy and bright but this one has dark undertones and the background is also very dark and stormy. 

It gives of that dark victorian feel like in literature.


----------



## paigew (Feb 27, 2018)

I like it! I agree about cloning the light, top left. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 28, 2018)

Once in a while...


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 28, 2018)

ogi said:


> CC are wellcome



Agree with the earlier comment about dark undertones. Not something you see usually. Not a critique but question, any particular reason for not correcting the vertical perspective on the building?



Vtec44 said:


> Once in a while..



Love this one. Gotta ask - planned or lucky catch. In watching your posts, I'm guessing planned.


----------



## fernandes (Feb 28, 2018)

Great image.i like it


----------



## ogi (Feb 28, 2018)

I have corrected the vertical perspective a little, it was worse, but I didn't put so much work about it because I don't feel the need of such perfection. Aside from wedding I tend to shoot a lot of architectural stuff and there this is something you must do. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 13, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Love this one. Gotta ask - planned or lucky catch. In watching your posts, I'm guessing planned.



Yep it was planned.  I don't do these type of shots often so it took several shots to get the right sharpness and motion blur.


----------

